# Angelladen cheb



## Carphunter2401 (27. April 2015)

hallo alles zusammen

ich fahre am donnerstag, richtung cheb zu einem feeder fischen.

donnerstag wollen wir trainieren,dazu brauchen wir noch eine tageskarte.

lizenzen haben wir,ausweis,fischreischein werden natürlich mit genommen.

hätte mir zufällig eine adresse, wo in cheb der angeladen ist ?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Angelladen cheb*

keiner ne ahnung ?


----------



## Andre´ (30. April 2015)

*AW: Angelladen cheb*

direkt am Marktplatz in ner Seitenstrasse, oberhalb der Kirche . Hoffe das war nicht zu spät...


----------

